# Help with Found Pigeon!



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Hello, my boyfriend had found a baby pigeon in a Walgreens parking lot and told me about it so I took the little guy home. At first he would drink lots and pick at a couple pieces of corn and bread crust (all I had at the time)

Today, I've had him about a week, I noticed on one side of his head he is a little bald, and his beak at the top looks like it's peeling back? Like a scab of sorts? He does have a crooked beak, I assume from when he fell out of the nest. 

I was going to take him to a rescue but they told me to put him back and leave him there and if he dies well that's life. So I said nope! and hung up! I wasn't leaving him in a parking lot with a wandering cat!

He looks to have all his feather except for under his wings, and has a few yellow feather still on his head and chest.

He's always crying/screaming and flaps his wings and will occasionally curl up next to me and nap. Until I move haha. He won't drink as much water and is only interested in food. Like corn and peas, he wont pick up the seed, and constantly screams.

I am so worried that something is wrong with him! I don't want him to die! Please help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he sounds hungry, how and what are you feeding him.. the scabs could be pox lesions but a picture would be helpful.


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> he sounds hungry, how and what are you feeding him.. the scabs could be pox lesions but a picture would be helpful.


I've tried to get a picture but he moves so much! this is the best I can get.

http://i43.tinypic.com/kbsoet.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2wqbns3.jpg

He has food in a dish that he pecked at today and then left it, picking out all the corn. I have some wholegrain bread pieces with just some seed I had with a little water added.
And a separate dish a just water to drink which he wont.

I don't know if there is anything else I can do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so he is picking up and eating corn by himself? if he is not getting enough to eat you can hand feed him defrosted peas at room temp.. wrap him in a towel like a burrito to get a hold of him and open his beak with one hand and put the pea in the back of the throat..and he will swallow it..repeat with about 30 more.. feed again when his crop is down, he still may act hungry but do not put more peas ontop of ones that have not passed from the crop. I will look at the picture now.


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> so he is picking up and eating corn by himself? if he is not getting enough to eat you can hand feed him defrosted peas at room temp.. wrap him in a towel like a burrito to get a hold of him and open his beak with one hand and put the pea in the back of the throat..and he will swallow it..repeat with about 30 more.. feed again when his crop is down, he still may act hungry but do not put more peas ontop of ones that have not passed from the crop. I will look at the picture now.


Yes he eats on his own just fine, having an easier time picking up bigger pieces like a whole corn kernel, instead of the ones I cut in half. Should I feed him by hand too?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok looked at him, it could be an old pox scar but I would treat him for canker, you can get some meds for this at a pet store, it is called fishzole. if you get some which I would come back to know the dose as I don't know what that is ATM but can find out or someone else can chime in and help with that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CupcakeFox said:


> Yes he eats on his own just fine, having an easier time picking up bigger pieces like a whole corn kernel. Should I feed him by hand too?


I would, just weaned babies don't always eat enough at least for another week and see if you can get some wild bird seed and add dried green or yellow peas to it. or a dove mix at the petco in the wild bird section.


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I would, just weaned babies don't always eat enough at least for another week and see if you can get some wild bird seed and add dried green or yellow peas to it. or a dove mix at the petco in the wild bird section.


I will get this today and look into getting him some meds. Thank you so much!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

As Spiritwings has said......I would treat for canker ASAP (metronidazole, flagyl or also sold for tropical fish as 'fishzole') He should get about 25mg a day for at least 7-10 days. If he has canker in his mouth or throat he can starve or suffocate to death. The medication starts working quickly, so you need to get it right away.
And thank you for caring about this little one!


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> As Spiritwings has said......I would treat for canker ASAP (metronidazole, flagyl or also sold for tropical fish as 'fishzole') He should get about 25mg a day for at least 7-10 days. If he has canker in his mouth or throat he can starve or suffocate to death. The medication starts working quickly, so you need to get it right away.
> And thank you for caring about this little one!


Oh no I will get that today then! I'll look in the fish section at Petco?

Also he really seems to be doing better today since he's been pecking down at the dove food! He eats the little seeds as well instead of picking out the peas.

And yes, I've taken care of of lots of animals, (squirrels, opossums, raccoons, rabbits, ducks, kittens oh my!) but never a pigeon before!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes the reason to treat him is the feathers are missing around his head like that ..that can be an indication of canker and this one could have it as his immunities may be low to fight against it. it is in the fish section.


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Thank you, I will head to get that now!


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Just as an update I was not able to find those products at petco or any store for that matter! but I did find metronidazole at a small fish store thank goodness! He's still eating on his own, and the only way I can get him the dosage is by putting some onto a pea and he pecks it up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what form do you have a powder?


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Yes it's a powder, is there an easier way cause this is the only thing I could find of this stuff, and it was hard enough as it is.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link I found as I have not used a powder form, so this may help.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=696419&postcount=15


----------



## CupcakeFox (May 24, 2013)

Just an update, he is doing good it seems, eating,(flinging it all over the place) drinking water. I still give him medicine because he don't have all his feathers around his eye like the other side, but it does look to be getting better slowly.

I'm wondering when it would be best to let him go and if he will even make it on his own? He can't fly yet, but he can flutter just fine. He doesn't coo yet, still screamin'.


----------

